# IBM system x3300 can't boot after install 10.1 using GPT



## Sigid Harianto (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello,
Anyone help me please.
I'm try to install FreeBSD 10.1 on IBM system x3300 M4 using GPT. There is no problem during installation. But, after installation complete and I reboot my machine, the hard drive is gone from boot menu and FreeBSD 10.1 can not boot. the only message during error boot just  : Boot Failed.

Is my IBM doesn't support GPT ?
Because I have tried install FreeBSD 10.1 on same machine with MBR, it's all fine.


----------



## Juanitou (Jul 23, 2015)

Take a look at the following PR, it maybe applies to your case: bsdinstall(8) should set active flag in GPT PMBR if not booting using EFI


----------



## Sigid Harianto (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for advice Juan, but set active flag using `gpart set -a active /dev/da0` still doesn't work.

I try to boot in single user mode, use my bootable CD, and iI get my GPT partition corrupt. I try recover use `gpart recover /dev/da0`, but it's turn back corrupt after iI reboot my machine.

Still don't know why this happen, and still googling it.


----------

